# Custom Kona



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

yeah, I shouldn't have posted this.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

pretty ghetto but for $50 thats amazing


----------



## colourclassic (Jul 6, 2006)

Pretty slick. Why is that Marzocchi covered in X-Fusion stickers?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I thought that you had told your buddy that you threw it in a ditch so that you could have it for free... and then you asked on the DH/FR board for advice about how to cover it up so that he wouldn't recognize it.

And then you edited it when you were scolded for stealing.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

OH MY. Will with the killllll...


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

This guy Tod don't sound much like a buddy. Hate to know him...


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I like the lack of replys since Will posted.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

A Grove said:


> I like the lack of replys since Will posted.


No doubt!


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I think your friend will still recognize it even with x-fusion camo and stripped paint.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

this always happens


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

so it sounds like someone had another guys bike, which you bought... so you didnt steal it, you are just guilty of RECEVING STOLEN PROPERTY. but i get it, scratch off the SN, strip the paint, put some stickers on the forks.. its a new bike...yay... new(to me) Kona for $50

i hope the first ride, ya fall and crack the frame!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

You are a real piece of ****.


----------



## zeeduv (Jul 30, 2007)

nasty karma on those wheels


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

what a heinous piece of phuck. that's like something i'd beat dogs with. 

.. but whatever works for you.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't know what is more ghetto. The "upgrades" you did to the bike or the fact that you did "upgrades" to hide the fact that you received stolen property.

Or that you justify it in your mind by paying $50 for it.

Either way the situation is ghetto.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Whats the thing on the handle bar with the wire?


----------



## ontario_bike (Dec 29, 2006)

haha. i wanna see the pic of this post it back up!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

ontario_bike said:


> haha. i wanna see the pic of this post it back up!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

from another thread...



The Tod Says What?! said:


> Ok, Whole story right here:
> 
> A friend of a friend left his bike at my friends house in October 2007. Three months later we told him to come get it or we would throw it out. Instead he told his dad his bike got stolen, and his dad bought him something else. Two weeks ago, I got my Morewood, and my bmx bike broke, so I needed a bike for school. I told the buddy(whos garage the bike was in) that id give him $50 for the bike. So i took the bike(havent payed the friend yet) but the color was really ugly and the frame was sorta scratched. SO yes, technically I took the bike. Its stripped and done, and converted to a single speed and has a neew stem and seat, and is getting new brake.
> 
> END.





XSL_WiLL said:


> That's not what you said before... You said that you had told him the bike was thrown in a ditch so he wouldn't come looking for it. And you said that he wouldn't care because daddy bought him a new one.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

*ROFLCOPTERS​*


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> from another thread...


where did that lamer get a morewood?

he makes it sound like you can walk into a walmart and have your daddy buy one.

those friggin things are usually shipped from s. africa and it's a month wait. after that you're left with a frame with NO shock and actually have to build one.

...


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

eat_dirt said:


> where did that lamer get a morewood?


duh, from the bike ditch...


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> duh, from the bike ditch...


i'm sure he has also the jekyll that disappeared from the top of my truck a few years back.

it's probably covered with trek stickers:|


----------

